# How about Randolph for Battier & Howard?



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I was wondering what Rockets fans thought about this. I know Battier is a great team player and solid defender, but Zach would give the Rockets a deadly scoring punch. Teams couldn't double Zach because of T-Mac and Yao. Any interest?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If I was Houston. YES.

EDIT: Zach would finally become an All-Star


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm, not 100% decided. Maybe Wells/Howard/VSpan for Randolph/2nd round pick

Thoughts?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I like Battier too much to trade him, nor do I think the Rox would do it, because honestly he is a JVG player. Though I love the idea of Zach on this team. 

Thinking about what the Blazers have and what the Rox have that they are willing to trade... I can't see any trade that would yeild us Zach.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Wells/Howard/VSpan/Padgett for Randolph/Dickau.

This is a super trade for the Rockets and for the Blazers too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm, I am 50-50 on this one. I love them all really.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Isn't Randolph a blackhole on offense? I'm not sure I want that with Yao/T-Mac.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Do we have any better options? We trade Howard and others, we lose an old but reliable PF. We get a young and powerful PF, plus a good PG(though I haven't seen Dickau for a good piece of time...).

What about Antoine Walker?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> What about Antoine Walker?


HELL NO!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Hmmm, not 100% decided. Maybe Wells/Howard/VSpan for Randolph/2nd round pick
```
Yes! Trade immediately if the Blazers agree. Only problem is JVG. I don't think Jeff would like Randolph on the defensive end. IF we were to trade Battier this team would fall apart.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

cant trade battier after giving up gay for him, it would make the trade even more worse giving up on battier.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We arent trading Battier.
Randolph must learn to play Defense anyways to fit into JVG's style.

Wells Padgett Spanoulis Howard for Randolph/Dickau would be the trades I would be okay with. 

Just quickly though I dont really undertstand the contracts fitting etc basis of it all.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

NO way. Battier's become a core player in this team. Its not just what he brings on the court, its his attitude and leadership too. Zach, complete opposite.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

No way! Houston should hang on to Battier at all costs. Battier is huge in rock's defensive scheme. Without him, slashers will be unstoppable once again....


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Wells Padgett Spanoulis Howard for Randolph/Dickau.

Only way we can get this around, though we have some issues. The Blazers have 15 on their roster, and, the contracts don't fit.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Wells Padgett Spanoulis Howard for Randolph/Dickau.
```
You would have to throw Sura in. Portland would then have to waive Padgett and Sura. They would also then have to buy out somebody like Lafrentz or do another trade.

Didn't realize the salaries did not work when I said "yes" before. The real question here is with the way JHo is playing, will Randolph really benefit this team down the road?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Randolph's defence can't be any worse than JHo's defence, so we'll have to take a risk. Plus, we solve our PG issue for the moment. Dickau is a decent PG, although young.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I would never do this trade.

Randolph is an absolute cancer. He would kill all team chemistry and might end up worse than Wells.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. This trade is down. We don't need Randolph right now. We need Yao.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How good does this team look???

Yao/Mutumbo
Hayes/Howard
Battier/Wells
McGrady/Head/Snyder
Alston/Lucas

The PG position is really the one that sticks out unfortunately (well in my mind).


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

isn't yao a back to the basket type of low post player, and isn't zach the same way, why would you make this trade, what the rockets need at pf is a athletic guy who rebounds and can make mid-range jumpers, so really what they need is for juwon and stromile to come together and make 1 player then the rockets could win a championship, the probelm with stro was that he can't make a jumpshot, what's wrong wit juwon he's not atlethic

but to the trade the answer is no


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

PFs who are athletic and can shoot jumpshoots normally dont come on the cheap.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Howard maybe, but not Battier.
I don't really like the trade though. He is too expansive.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I want Al Jefferson.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I want Al Jefferson.




dude's a beast but he's injury prone.

plus we'd have to give up quite a bit to the Celts especially with their rebuilding in full flight.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

fair proposal, but it's a lose-lose trade, won't benefit either team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Battier is the anchor of the Rockets team IMO. You never know how big his impact is until you saw what happened to Memphis. Yes Pau was out, but they lost the one man that held them together...


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, but you can't make spring with a flower. You need more flowers to make a solid foundation. Battier needs help.


----------

